# IWC Portuguese Chronograph Reference 3714



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have got no doubt that there will be a few members here who own or have owned at some stage, an IWC Portuguese Chronograph watch (Reference 3714).
Any feedback that you may be able to pass on to me? I am considering one of these watches.
Would this watch be a good watch as a daily wearer?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I tried this gorgeous watch on Sunday. The RRP in Australia is $9,850.00, and they offered it to me for a really good price. I still find it difficult to justify spending this kind of money on a watch with a Valjoux movement, even though I know that it is a good, reliable, robust, movement. Any owners here would like to chime in and tell me about their experiences with this watch?


----------



## FAsnakes (Jan 4, 2015)

I got mine today and absolutely love it.. . Sorry, but I can't give you any long term feedback whatsoever. Check back with me in a couple months.

I do plan to wear it a lot - and I work in a casual environment (jeans, pollo, etc).. 
Additionally, I'm relatively new to the watch scene. This is my 3rd serious watch - so, I don't have much depth to share.

gl


----------



## DannyV (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Dantan,

I've had one for a couple of years now and it is still one of my favourites. Great design, no movement issues and good accuracy. I just don't think I could stomach the Aus RRP great if you can get a good discount. I bought mine used in Japan - I'd reccomend used or grey market, although with the falling AUD vs USD I'm not sure how much better you would be off buying grey market at the moment.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations, FAsnakes! Pictures, please, especially a wrist shot! What are your other two watches, if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Dannyv, great to hear from a fellow West Aussie. I am selling my watch collection, in order to fund potentially this Watch as well as an Omega Moon Watch. Are you thinking of possibly selling your 3714, by any chance?


----------



## DannyV (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha! I have thought about it, because I want to purchase a 7 day and I'm not sure that I should have both, but I don't think I could part with it as I like it too much! 

I have noticed rotor wobble sometimes, which doesn't bother me but something for you to be aware of.

Didn't realise you were from WA, there aren't many of us here.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have heard about the rotor wobble 'issue' but to me, it isn't, because I have a Longines watch which has a modified Valjoux movement which is similar to the movement in the IWC Portuguese Chronograph automatic. It does not bother me. If you do change your mind, please let me know. Thanks mate.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking through your wish-list, I have been looking at a couple of Zenith's, too. The El Primero Chronomaster 1969 is a cool watch, and good value-for-money at $9,500.00 retail. Hardy Brothers sells Zenith watches, as I am sure you are aware.


----------



## DannyV (Mar 26, 2012)

Now that you mention they do I do recall that the sell them, although I had forgotten so cheers. That is one that I like, although I'm leaning towards a triple calendar eg the 410. Not sure what the RRP of that is though.. To keep up your Port Chrono interest see the below next to my XV.


----------



## FAsnakes (Jan 4, 2015)

dantan said:


> Congratulations, FAsnakes! Pictures, please, especially a wrist shot! What are your other two watches, if you do not mind me asking?


Thanks! I have a Sub 116610LN & a Datejust 16030 _(that i would consider serious watches). 
_I also have a couple of tissot's and literally a hand full of citizens. Oh and a Movado i picked up 10 years ago.

Right after picking up the Portuguese i got stopped and asked for an autograph! 










Here's another quick shot a snapped on the wrist.










i'll take some better ones at some point.


----------



## portdreamer (Oct 3, 2012)

Just picked mine up a week ago. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate. Beautiful watches there! The RRP for the Zenith El Primero Chronomaster 1969 (with open heart) is $9,500.00. Pino there is very nice and will do a really good deal. If you are paying in cash (not through interest-free finance), you can expect about 20% off RRP.



DannyV said:


> Now that you mention they do I do recall that the sell them, although I had forgotten so cheers. That is one that I like, although I'm leaning towards a triple calendar eg the 410. Not sure what the RRP of that is though.. To keep up your Port Chrono interest see the below next to my XV.
> 
> View attachment 3077026


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome pictures, mate. The IWC Portuguese Chronograph automatic is, hands-down, one of the most beautiful watches I have EVER seen and tried on. How often do you wear it, and is it suitable for wear, for example, five days a week for eight hours each time?



FAsnakes said:


> Thanks! I have a Sub 116610LN & a Datejust 16030 _(that i would consider serious watches).
> _I also have a couple of tissot's and literally a hand full of citizens. Oh and a Movado i picked up 10 years ago.
> 
> Right after picking up the Portuguese i got stopped and asked for an autograph!
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations, mate! That is a beautiful watch and looks great on your wrist. Are you planning to wear it on a regular basis?



portdreamer said:


> Just picked mine up a week ago. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The Portuguese chrono with the blue hands is just a stunning watch! 

Dantan you should be able to get a decent enough discount on it and if you are travelling you can get the GST back, there are some AD's who will do the GST back in store. Doing it this way you can get about 25-30% off the RRP (in Australia) depending on the AD you go to.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, the one with the blue hands is the one that I am absolutely in love with! I was offered 20% off RRP because I have purchased a watch from them before. Now I need to sell my watches in order to fund one!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Where from if you don't mind me asking? I think you can do better.


if I can make a suggestion, give it a month or two. Was speaking to my AD the other day and they have had stellar months with Christmas and Chinese new year. Give it a bit and you may get it cheaper (or it may also go up) however dealers usually stockpile watches anyway so even if the RRP has increased (which Richemont indicated they would) the AD still has a greater margin to negotiate.


----------



## FAsnakes (Jan 4, 2015)

dantan said:


> Thanks for the awesome pictures, mate. The IWC Portuguese Chronograph automatic is, hands-down, one of the most beautiful watches I have EVER seen and tried on. How often do you wear it, and is it suitable for wear, for example, five days a week for eight hours each time?


No worries & I totally agree - it is a stunning piece. So far, i've worn it every day (today is day 3 lol).
I absolutely can see it suitable for wear 5 days a week 8hrs a day. Honestly, i'm still in the honeymoon phase with the watch - so, i find myself struggling to take it off _(usually, right before bed)._

IMO, comfort won't be an issue.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Gunnar, is your name Gunnar because you support the Gunners (Arsenal)? I am from Western Australia. There is only one Authorised Dealer here. The RRP is $9,850.00 at the moment.



Gunnar_917 said:


> Where from if you don't mind me asking? I think you can do better.
> 
> if I can make a suggestion, give it a month or two. Was speaking to my AD the other day and they have had stellar months with Christmas and Chinese new year. Give it a bit and you may get it cheaper (or it may also go up) however dealers usually stockpile watches anyway so even if the RRP has increased (which Richemont indicated they would) the AD still has a greater margin to negotiate.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks mate. I am sure that you will enjoy it for years to come. This is a watch that you will probably keep for years and years to come. I am so envious! Enjoy!



FAsnakes said:


> No worries & I totally agree - it is a stunning piece. So far, i've worn it every day (today is day 3 lol).
> I absolutely can see it suitable for wear 5 days a week 8hrs a day. Honestly, i'm still in the honeymoon phase with the watch - so, i find myself struggling to take it off _(usually, right before bed)._
> 
> IMO, comfort won't be an issue.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dantan said:


> Hi Gunnar, is your name Gunnar because you support the Gunners (Arsenal)? I am from Western Australia. There is only one Authorised Dealer here. The RRP is $9,850.00 at the moment.


Hahaha right theme but wrong team. It's Man U and after Ole Gunnar Solksjaer. Adopted it as a teenager and it just stuck.

Okay cool. I think you can try for about 25% but maybe later on. Unless you're in a rush for it


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I support the Toon Army (Newcastle United). Sadly, I have not had many opportunities to celebrate. I digress; you know what it's like, when you get all excited and just want something NOW! If I do decide to purchase this amazing watch, I shall be sure to negotiate even harder. The retail market is extremely quiet and I am sure that they would be happy to do a deal on a watch that they have got in stock. They have got 3 Portuguese Chronograph automatic in stock - in three dial configurations.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha yes it's been a while between drinks for you! Up until last season I didnt even know it was possible to finish 8th ;-)

Oh yes I know that impulse feeling.


----------



## portdreamer (Oct 3, 2012)

dantan said:


> Congratulations, mate! That is a beautiful watch and looks great on your wrist. Are you planning to wear it on a regular basis?


I plan on wearing it about twice a week. It is a very comfortable watch. It is also very versatile.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! Sounds as though you - like me - prefer watches with No Date. 



portdreamer said:


> I plan on wearing it about twice a week. It is a very comfortable watch. It is also very versatile.


----------



## srvwus (Aug 9, 2012)

I owned a 3714 one for about a year (have since sold it) but can make some comments about it.


The movement was fine and overall kept good time. The wobble was definitely present and would sometimes catch you a little "off guard" but was absolutely no big deal.
It is a very light and very comfortable watch. You can wear it all day no problem.
It goes with practically anything style wise from a suit to jeans (especially the blue dial).
It seems to me to be perfectly sized and proportioned.

My only "arguments" against a true daily wear watch are


Only 30m WR means it is basically splash-proof and would be best taken off for doing dishes, showering and swimming.
Because it is leather strap only (only bracelet option is the mesh for the Portofino at $1500USD or so), be prepared to replace them more frequently if you live in a warm climate (or get some cheap straps on eBay for summer use)


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for your well though-out response.


----------



## wiremonkey (Jan 11, 2014)

It's a really awesome pcs guys. My only gripe is there is no date window which for me is a useful complication. Still the design for 3714 is just unrivalled! Nice catch bro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

That is what I love about the watch - that there is no date aperture to ruin it!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

FAsnakes said:


> Thanks! I have a Sub 116610LN & a Datejust 16030 _(that i would consider serious watches).
> _I also have a couple of tissot's and literally a hand full of citizens. Oh and a Movado i picked up 10 years ago.
> 
> Right after picking up the Portuguese i got stopped and asked for an autograph!
> ...


Looks like you had a cop in your side view mirror! Great shots though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAsnakes (Jan 4, 2015)

Matt C said:


> Looks like you had a cop in your side view mirror! Great shots though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yea, the cop was the one who asked me for the autograph! :rodekaart


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey. I bought one a week ago and love it. The Blues hands and nice clean dial really make it a pleasure to wear. Wore it everyday for the last 8 days and I don't find it more delicate than any of my others. 
I used to doubt the movement but I am blown over by the accuracy. It's gained less than half a sec a day!

If you love it - buy it. Don't pay full retail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations, Scorpion! In my opinion, this is outright one of the most beautiful Watches in the world. It is a big stretch for me to afford one of these Watches but I really love it. Maybe...just maybe...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I should really stop tempting myself!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

the sydney tarts...: My Journey with IWC - Part 1: IWC Portuguese Chronograph Automatic


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

IWC: anatomy of a watch brand - Telegraph


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

dantan said:


> I should really stop tempting myself!


Just buy it - after you spend a couple of hours asking WTF have I done you'll love it


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that you know where my heart is at!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hahaha yep and I'm going to continue to harass you to buy one


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Watch this space!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## HubertCumberdale (Sep 3, 2015)

dantan said:


> Watch this space!


I'm intrigued to know if you ended up going for it. RRP at my local AD in Sydney has it listed at $10,400 so they've seem to have taken into account the free falling AUD. Gonna have to do some shopping around as the first place I spoke to only offered 18 off.

My problem is I have fallen hard for this watch. Not sure if my bartering genes can hold off my impulsive need for this work of art. I mean just look at that dial...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I did not end up purchasing it but it is still a possibility in the future. The RRP just keeps getting more and more insane. 20% off RRP is definitely attainable on this model.



HubertCumberdale said:


> I'm intrigued to know if you ended up going for it. RRP at my local AD in Sydney has it listed at $10,400 so they've seem to have taken into account the free falling AUD. Gonna have to do some shopping around as the first place I spoke to only offered 18 off.
> 
> My problem is I have fallen hard for this watch. Not sure if my bartering genes can hold off my impulsive need for this work of art. I mean just look at that dial...


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Sep 3, 2015)

Cheers. Thanks for the heads up. Will shop around a bit to see if I can improve on that initial price.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Incoming tomorrow, I think!


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new IWC watch! I have recently acquired Pilot's Watch Chrono (IW377701) and the only regret is not getting it sooner!


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

I have worn this watch for a few weeks before, no long term knowledge, but it sure is a beauty


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I just bought this yesterday after work!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

G'day mate! It took me a while, but I did end up purchasing this Watch last week. I wonder if you did end up purchasing one yourself!



HubertCumberdale said:


> I'm intrigued to know if you ended up going for it. RRP at my local AD in Sydney has it listed at $10,400 so they've seem to have taken into account the free falling AUD. Gonna have to do some shopping around as the first place I spoke to only offered 18 off.
> 
> My problem is I have fallen hard for this watch. Not sure if my bartering genes can hold off my impulsive need for this work of art. I mean just look at that dial...


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats Dantan, Classic piece. Wear it in good health


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sibling says hello alongside Stowa with heat treated blue hands


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks!



iceman767 said:


> Congrats Dantan, Classic piece. Wear it in good health


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice! I like that Stowa, too!



iceman767 said:


> Sibling says hello alongside Stowa with heat treated blue hands


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

My wife's Portuguese and my Stowa says hi



















We are pleased with these two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Sep 3, 2015)

dantan said:


> G'day mate! It took me a while, but I did end up purchasing this Watch last week. I wonder if you did end up purchasing one yourself!


I most certainly did! :-!

My impulsiveness got the better of me and purchased it not long after I posted that message in September last year. I have been on a bit of a WUS hiatus recently to avoid any temptations in order to save for a holiday this September. Today has been the first day been back on WUS and by sheer coincidence this is the watch I am wearing...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

Here is mine !


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice and elegant!


----------

